# The Tito Monster's "New Champion" photo



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations again on this huge accomplishment, as well as doing such superlative work in obedience.

Tito's photo on his k9data page is incredible, by the way


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Stacked right or no, he still looks amazing! I love his color.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good think I know nothing about proper show terms and "doings" because I see absolutely NOTHING wrong in that picture.

He sure is gorgeous.:--crazy_love:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow...Congratulations:appl: Stunning boy you have there.

Come on now...you are kidding about the "I'm disappointed in it, he's not stacked very well." Statement.... Looks perfect to me....


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I think he looks fabulous! He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks great to me!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful shot  I sure don't see anything wrong with it

Congratulations again


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He looks fantastic, the pic is beautiful. 

Congratulations again!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tito is so handsome!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy Congrats!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Team Tito. I think that is a great picture of your handsome boy.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The photo is perfect!!! He looks as handsome as handsome can be. I look at him and I think of "hard working condition." He looks in incredible shape. And the grooming that the Blue Rose Team did just kept getting better and better and better. His coat just shines. Not one hair out of place--yet it looks so natural. Not overdone at all.

Did you take a second photo of you and Tito with the judge and handler--giving Tito a congratulations kiss? He sure deserved it because he never wavered in doing anything that was asked of him! Congrats again!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, but I don't like the positioning of his back feet. Oh well....
Be sure to look for his photo on Purina's "wall of champions" if you are at a dog show sponsored by Purina!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous an totally,deserve to be a champion!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, come on, you're just being a fussy Mom...he's gorgeous and looks perfect! 

I've not been around much lately, so we haven't crossed paths often. I hope you, Tito, and the crew are enjoying a wonderful summer. I also hope you won't be too busy to enter Tito into Dock Diving events so you can post lots of great pics to accompany the posts regaling his jumping feats....=)?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we're going to UKC premier, not so much because he was invited as an obedience all-star again but because they have FOUR DAYS OF DOCK DIVING!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be disappointed - he looks great!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He looks fabulous and I know you are just bursting with pride! Congratulations! He is so handsome too!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Well done Tito! Congratulations!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, I agree that he looks terrible, so you should send him to me and I'll take daily photos of him for the next ten years or so and then return him when you find a photo you love Seriously, could that boy look any better????


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> we're going to UKC premier, not so much because he was invited as an obedience all-star again but because they have FOUR DAYS OF DOCK DIVING!!!!!!


Good! I can't wait to hear about it and hopefully see lots of pics.

Have Fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

after our obedience show yesterday I might have taken you up on this....



Finn's Fan said:


> Barb, I agree that he looks terrible, so you should send him to me and I'll take daily photos of him for the next ten years or so and then return him when you find a photo you love Seriously, could that boy look any better????


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He looks terrific in the photo. A dog like that doesn't have to be perfectly stacked to look great.

And Jill's right: that k9data photo is a once-in-a-lifetime shot.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

woww.. he looks great.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think that is a great pic of the handsome TITO man! Good work to all of you on a job well done!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is hands down gorgeous, Great Picture!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Still one beautiful boy, stacked or not (which it looks good to me either way)! Yep, Breeze will have that one posted by her leash.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone, but I don't like the positioning



*JEEZ give it a break mom!! 
Oriana has only one thing to say
RRRROOOOOO HHHOOOOO TTTTiiittooo!! You are THE man!! :--crazy_love:
*


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats again! And I LOVE the photo!!! He is one handsome boy! Mira wants him to come visit!


----------

